# NBA Games in DUBAI



## aniqlakhpaty (May 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I will be traveling to Dubai for a month in June. I really do not want to miss the NBA Finals while I am there. Is there a restaurant or bar that shows games or has any expat set something up to watch games? Thanks!

Aniq


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Get a sling blox and set it up at someone you know in the usa's home


----------



## Maniatis7 (Apr 21, 2012)

You could also subscribe to NBA League Pass online - great service


----------

